# smoking in your tree stand



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

yes
no
sometimes
sorry i messed up the poll either yes or no


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

If I ever caught someone smoking in one of my stands they would get their knees broken, unless it is one of the property owners then I would just grin and try to keep my mouth shut, cannot bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

smoking in the stand???really??? even when i did smoke that was a VERY big NO.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

No kidding! Maybe someone could do a follow-up poll to compare average deer sightings (numbers) between the smokers and non-smokers.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

i have been told it doesent matter but i think it does .i smoke ,in my stand i have been out 4 times this year and have not seen anything,yesterday when i went out i did NOT take my smokes with me and i finally saw a 6pt came in at 15 yrds. i was just wanting to get an idea of what people think


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I hunted with Lewis for several years befor he moved away. Lew smoked all day, on the way to the woods and while in the stand and he always saw and stuck plenty of deer. He isn't the only person I knew that smoked in the stand
(including me years ago) and shot a number of trophy deer. The only sense I can make out of how some hunters can have deer in bow range while others cannot is the amount of movement they make in the stand as well as how fast those movements are. I firmly believe in scent control but some of the results I have witnessed would indicate that smoking is something I question.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe in scent control and use odor eliminating sprays and scent free soaps.
I never gas up the vehicle on the way to a hunt.
I keep my hunting clothes washed in baking soda etc.
I choose which stand to hunt based on wind etc.
After 30 years of bowhunting my experience shows me that having a half a cig every couple hours while on stand does not have much if any effect on the Deer.
There have been many times that I have butted a cig out as I saw deer approaching and taken that Deer.
I have Deer right around me or under me on nearly every hunt.
I took this past Friday off,so I hunted Thursday evening,Friday morning,Friday evening,Saturday morning and evening.
On all those hunts I had mature deer right under me or around me on each and every hunt that were not even aware that I existed.
As Shortdrift said you really have to watch the movement associated with smoking more than anything.
I admit though,its a nasty habit that we all should give up.
I am so wired,intense and in-tune with my surroundings when I am on stand bowhunting I need my nicotine fix every couple hours.  
In more vast remote places like out west the smell could become a problem but I dont think thats the case on Ohio.
Deer are accustomed to people burning leaves,woodburning stoves,tractor exhaust etc.


----------



## dcemsmedic2693 (May 20, 2005)

I do not smoke at all so I cheated, but I do chew. I chew in my stand and spit on the ground below me. I do not chew any of the scented stuff like cherry. I had a doe the other day come to the bottom of the tree where I was in. She spooked but it was bcause I was drawing on another deer and she must have caught me. I have had then smell where I have spit before and then go on. 

My father on the other hand smokes probably a pack a day in the stand. I will say that my success is higher than his but as a child I remember him smoking sitting next to me and having deer come in and I just could ne believe it. I think that thos deer coming in are more alert than if you are not smoking but they spook because of sight and sounds not just smell. As in a previous post I think that they are used to some smells in the woods especially after the opening weekend that they are able to ignore.....Thanks


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bothers hunters much, much more than it bothers deer.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I would think that it would have an affect on the amount of deer you would see, but my dad's buddy smokes like a chimney in the woods and always seems to shoot the bigger bucks throughout the years.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I smoked on all these hunts and many more...all taken with a bow.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Not a smoker, but a chewer. I chew straight flavored tabacco though so there isn't much of a scent. It has never seemed to effect whether or not I see deer, as regardless of having a dip in or not I never see anything


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Good subject 

I always thought it did matter. I don't smoke any longer ,but a fellow i hunt with does . He was done the same as Lewis ,buttted his cig out as a deer appoarches .Made the shot and got a kill ,don;t figure i use all the scents, wash, wind , to my advange and he still gets the deer.Last year his Bow shot was made with a chicken leg in his mouth. He's got to be one of the luckest guys i know .Makes me start to think it don't matter now. HMMMM chicken and a smoke or maybe it was smoked chicken Thats it !!!! A new cover scent SMOKED CHICKEN Do i have any backers $$$$


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

NICE WALL OF FAME there Lewis


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I do not smoke. But if I did, I would not smoke in a stand. Question for Lewis and other guys who smoke, how high is your tree stand? I I think the height has a lot to do with your success. I don't think if you smoked on the ground, you would have had those bucks near you. Lewis, those are some nice deer, congrats.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have intentionally lit up with deer, including some nice bucks, downwind and they have shown zero interest.

I actually think it to be a very effective cover scent. Some even sell smokers for smoking your clothes for covering scent.

There will always be the question of are there bucks that I don't see because they are spooked by the smoke, who knows for sure. I contend that if they can smell the smoke they can smell me. For the most part the whole carbon scent loc, cover scent market is much more effective at collecting hunters $$$$$ than it is at scent elimination.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Most of my stands are 15 feet high.
I have about 6 ladder stands and a few permanents.
I dont use carbon suits either.
I read an article that kind of debunked the myth of carbon suits.
It basically said that carbon suits absorb and hold odors.
It also talked at length with data from a scientist that says carbon suits cannot be regenerated with heat from a clothes dryer.
To truly regenerate carbon the heat would have to be 400 degrees plus.
It might be BS,but I found iot interesting.
If I can find it I will post it here.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Please check out this link if you are thinking of buying a carbon suit!!!

http://www.trmichels.com/ActivatedCarbonScience.htm


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

There have been many times that I have butted a cig out as I saw deer approaching and taken that Deer.
This burns my son up me smoking in the stand,yet he has never tagged a 140plus deer yet either and I have !Most of the time I just lay my cig on my seat and shoot BTW the biggest deer I Have ever seen is while I was on the ground 15 yrds away,he was a 150+ never new I was there-had no shot because of brush!Oh well good luck to allhttp://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/358deerbackgrounds_008_rw.jpg


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I smoke on stand, my stands are normally around 20' high. I take all the scentfree precautions, wash clothes, shower, etc. I use caution when I smoke, I ash into a ziploc bag and when I am finished with the cigarette I spit on it and seal the butt up in the bag. I as other have said stubbed out a smoke to shoot a deer with my bow. My buddies are always shaking their heads when I see and kill the same quality/quanity of deer they do and I smoke and they don't.

On a side note I have been using the "scent smoker" for about a month and have been very impressed with it. I have had a number of deer come in from downwind and they have not been alarmed.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

A friend of mine swears that smoking cigarettes in the woods while deer hunting doesnt bother them. He seems to get plenty of deer and he sees a lot as well. I cannot see how a deer wouldnt scent you if you were smoking in your treestand. Anyone have any comments?


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

he must play the wind perfect!!! just think how many deer he would see if he kicked the habit...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

marshal45 said:


> A friend of mine swears that smoking cigarettes in the woods while deer hunting doesnt bother them. He seems to get plenty of deer and he sees a lot as well. I cannot see how a deer wouldnt scent you if you were smoking in your treestand. Anyone have any comments?


This was talked about quite a bit in a recent thread. I merged your post into that thread to allow you to read that info.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you for merging this. I did not see it. Great comments!


----------

